# Delay/threshold when moving sliders



## Hoggy (Aug 15, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed a, more like a threshold, when moving any sliders?  As if the amount you move it has to be over a certain amount for them to start moving and registering.  It used to be that they immediately registered changes.
...  Even holding the mouse button while still for a bit in case there is simple lag involved doesn't help..  It always seem to take over a certain amount of moving to begin registering and showing changes.

I can't remember exactly when it started happening but I think it's been a while - since maybe the 6.1 update at least, I'm thinking..  Possibly before.  (and likely since before the windows 10 update)


----------



## cmphoto (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't have that problem when using the mouse, but I certainly do when using an Intuous 3.


Cliff


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 16, 2015)

Hmm..  I didn't think to check the difference before.  Indeed here too it's ok with mouse, but has issues with my Intuos Pro Small.

(I was just saying 'mouse' to [possibly] present the issues clearer.)

At least I have an area to start looking into now..  With Win7, I disabled the 'tablet pc' service (for other issues)..  With Win10, I don't see it, but it may be called 'touch keyboard and handwriting panel service'.  I tried disabling that like I did with Win7, and even rebooted - but the problem with the Intuos still persists. ....  Guess I'll have to check further.

Has anybody else found a solution?


----------



## cmphoto (Aug 16, 2015)

Try this: go to your Wacom properties and choose your Tablet, then under Tool select your pen you use, and under Application select All. Then navigate to the Mapping tab. Now, At the bottom-left corner uncheck the checkbox marked Use Windows Ink. Close the Wacom Tablet Properties application.


It worked for me,
Cliff


----------



## cmphoto (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, the above seems to have solved one problem and created another. Unchecking that apparently kills the pen pressure for Photoshop.


But that does show us that the problem is somewhere in that Wacom driver.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 17, 2015)

That's a very useful detail, thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks!  Works here too.  I was able to add it as application specific for LR for both pens (grip & classic).
I don't yet know how it affects pressure sensitivity in LR, but I think that might be a bit more important for PS.  Supposedly some bug regarding pressure sensitivity was just squashed in LR recently.

I'm also not so sure if that narrows down the problem to the Wacom driver.  Just that this is a way to work around it.  To me it's still up in air between Windows/Wacom/Adobe - and likely a combo, as various issues have been surrounding it since at least Windows 7.  Maybe some decade they'll resolve it. :crazy:


----------

